# 96 F250 U-Joint in the Axleshaft, How to replace



## BJH Snow

I tried replacing my U-Joint in the front Axleshaft this even and wasn't able to get it to come out (rusted in). Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get it out? 

Thanks


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

removing the u joint from the axle or the axle from the truck??


----------



## MickiRig1

Are you doing the front axle U -Joints? 
Make sure the retainer rings are removed completely. Some people burn the center out of them and press the caps out,_don't use heat on the shafts yoke_.
This is how the machine shop I use dose it,he got tired of shooting sockets across the room when using the 30 ton press.
Some just use a big hammer and impact sockets, one smaller then the diameter of the cap to drive and one bigger then the cap on the other end to receive the opposite cap.They are fused in so bad you may ruin a few sockets doing this. If it's the front axle your center section(diff) has to come out. You will never get the inside u-joint out without doing this.
Have help to R/R it,the thing is very heavy! There is a gasket available for the axle to diff seal. HAve fun it aint no picnic to replace them!!!!


----------



## Plow Meister

The front diff has to come out. It's kind of a pain in the ass but it has to be done. There's a guy here in town that has a custom made U-joint press just for this application so he doesn't have to take the diff out. It saves about 3 to 4 hours of work. Check with a local frame & axle shop. You might find the price to have a pro replace them is far better than the time you'll spend on the project yourself.


----------



## RolyF

Might I suggest you bite the bullet and pay someone to do the job? I have a 97 F250HD and I just did the left and right sides. Trust me, if you guys in Minnesota use salt the way we do in NH you are in for a real challlenge.:realmad: I've got a 5 bay shop, three techs, 30 years experience, over $20,000 in hand tools, a press AND a couple acetylene torches. The job is not for a beginner. 
If you're lucky and don't bend the yoke or deform the receivers, chances are you'll drop a needle out of place when loading the new u-joints.
Go to a local garage and offer to plow the guy's lot for a few storms and you might have the best deal you'll ever make. 
Roly


----------



## Mark Witcher

The outer U joints are not that hard to replace, as long as you have a press. I replaced the ones on my 96 F250 last year. Yes they were rusted in real tight. To replace the inner joint the diff needs to come out in order to pull the stub shaft out in order to get to the joint.


----------



## 84deisel

My small truck foreman has got it down to a science removeing the inner joint in the truck without removing the diff.One of these days I will film it(it takes him about an hour).


----------



## MickiRig1

Like I always say " Never under-estimate a determined back yard mechanic"
The info is in a book or repair manual somewhere, find it!
It can be done but you need the right tools and skill. If it is beyond your skill or tool level you have to pay to have it done. If you can do it you can save 2/3's of what it cost's to have it done. It just takes parts and your muscle to do it. If you have questions about the job ask,some of the guys have done it before,myself at least 4 times in the recent past.


----------



## BJH Snow

*Thank You for you words of wisdom*

I know it has been a couple days since I posted my initial question for how to fix the U-Joint and I would like to thank all of you for your suggestions. I ended up bringing the truck in to get it repaired as I needed it to plow the next day and didn't have time to get back under it to fix it. When they repaired it, they thought they would have to take off the differential, however were able to replace the joint on the truck. Thanks again for all of your advise. This site it great for the information for each and everyone of you out there.

Bryan


----------



## 85F150

Actually it comes out easy even if they are rusted. All you do is lay the axle shafts on a vice.with one set of ears laying on the vice. then hold the axleshaft in your hand and take a hammer and pound on the neck of the shaft you are holding, it should have the ears pointing straight up. Then flip it around to loosen the other caps in the other shaft. This works quicker than cutting and easier than the socket method


----------



## daninline

If you ever drop the dif to change the U joint keep the c clip out and put a spring in the slip joint not to strong or long just to keep presser on the inner shaft.
Then the next time it will be easy to change.

I had to drop the diff this year and it took about 2 to 3 hours for the whole job.
I broke the inner shaft :realmad:


----------



## MickiRig1

One thing I always do is coat mating surfaces with either thread sealer or anti -seize when I put it back together. Because I know I may revisit the job later down the road if I keep the truck for a while.The next time you do the the bearing cup pops right out or the bolt comes right out.


----------

